# double Multiplikation



## Kapitän (31. Mrz 2008)

hallo,

bei mir hängt's wieder an 'ner Kleinigkeit...



```
public class DoubleMult{
	
       /*
        * double Zahlen sollen multipliziert, über- und ausgegeben werden
        */
	private static double result;
	
	public static double multi(double a, double b){
		
			a = 12.1;
			b = 3.6;
			 return result = a * b; // result should be 43.56
	}
	
	public static void main(String[] args){
		System.out.println(result);
	}
}
```

ich bekomme stets die Ausgabe 0.0


----------



## Wildcard (31. Mrz 2008)

Die Methode 'multi' auch aufzurufen könnte helfen...


----------



## r0bbe (31. Mrz 2008)

Ich bin zwar selber Anfänger (hab mich gerade angemeldet) aber mir fällt noch auf, dass du der Methode zwei double Werte übergibst und sie dann direkt wieder überschreibst?! Wozu dann was übergeben?
result zu deklarieren ist m.E. auch überflüssig, ich würd es so machen:


```
public class DoubleMult {
	
   /*
   * double Zahlen sollen multipliziert, über- und ausgegeben werden
   */
	
   public static double multi(double a, double b) {
          return (a * b); // Ergebnis zurückliefern
   }
   
   public static void main(String[] args){
      System.out.println(multi(10.5, 8.4)); // Methode aufrufen, 2 Werte übergeben und anschließend ausgeben lassen
   }
}
```

Gruß


----------

